# Georgians Call To Arms, or pens!



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Most of you who are CCW holders in GA are aware of HB 89 that would allow CCW holders to keep their weapon free of search from their employer in their car. It has passed the house and senate and now Gov. Perdue is "Very carefully reading the bill". Please take a minute to pen a letter the the gov right now as he has only a week left to decide. I am including what I sent him through his web site at http://gov.georgia.gov/00/gov/contact_us/0,2657,78006749_94820188,00.html

My brief letter is below.

_I would like to encourage Mr. Perdue to please sign the bill HB89. As a concealed weapons permit holder I feel that my rights as a responsible adult are curtailed since I cannot carry into my workplace and cannot leave my weapon in my car.

That means from when I leave my home for work until I return home in the evening I am not able to protect my self should it be needed because of policies put in place by my employer that provide NO protections from a determined person who wishes to forcibly carry a gun into the workplace.

If a criminal wants to carry a gun into the workplace or keep it in his car, the veto of this legislation will not prevent it. They will still do it. The only thing signing this legislation will provide is reasonable certainty for criminals that law abiding citizens will not be armed at the workplace. That while in the workplace we will be sitting ducks, that while skulking in the darkness of a parking lot of a business that has closed for the evening, a criminal can feel safer and more certain about the success of the robbery, rape, or mayhem they are about to cause to the innocent who arent allowed to keep a gun in their car. _


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Already did :mrgreen:

Just hoping Perdue doesn't waffle on us. I'm not holding my breath.


----------

